# eating me out of house and home...?



## Saldana (Dec 6, 2003)

I have 3 RBP's that are about 7 months or so and about 8" and they don't ever get full...i through 60 goldfish in thier tank and they were gone in about 2 days then i went and caught about 5-9" catfish in a pond in my yard and they finished those off in about 1 1/2 days and then i just took a huge cod and threw it in the tank to tide them over till payday on the 15th and they're halfway through with the fish. The crazy thing is that it was easily 4 times the size of my p's...at this rate i'll be broke by the end of the year...anyone else have p's with this crazy eating habit?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Just because they will eat dosent mean they have to eat.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

HAha kick ass man I cant wait till summer so I can feed them blue gill and bullhead and carp and bass


----------



## Saldana (Dec 6, 2003)

I realize that, but they stay very energetic and are constantly on the move so i'm atributing that to thier habits, they'll leave fish in there but they'll eventually eat it so i just make sure there is always fish in there because i'm a busy person. They seem healthy and happy, i'm thinking of just using one of my extra tanks to just breed food for them to help save $$$. I've tried blue gill but for some reason mine wouldn't eat it and the blue gill ended up killing my oscar so i got rid of it. Mine really dig carp though.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice sounding fish try making a video of them eating!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

I suggest slowly reducing the feeding amount they've become acustomed to....buy some pellets and some krill, and feed them enough that you think would fill their little bellies twice a day...


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

IF yuo keep a dead fish in there it would makek the water go bad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's at that size are best fed once every 2-4 days.
If you feed them until they won't accept any more, they probably become obese and sluggish eventually - fat piranha's aren't necessarily healthy ones.

Nowadays, I feed my 5,5-8" reds one medium-sized portion once every 2-4 days, but I used to feed them daily, and large amounts as well - after about 1 month, they became much more active (even more than they already were) probably always looking around for food), started to look better (not as overfed) and more colorful, frenzy much more when it's feeding time, and also became much more interactive (begging for food, following me around) and much less jumpy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Piranha's at that size are best fed once every 2-4 days.
> If you feed them until they won't accept any more, they probably become obese and sluggish eventually - fat piranha's aren't necessarily healthy ones.
> 
> Nowadays, I feed my 5,5-8" reds one medium-sized portion once every 2-4 days, but I used to feed them daily, and large amounts as well - after about 1 month, they became much more active (even more than they already were) probably always looking around for food), started to look better (not as overfed) and more colorful, frenzy much more when it's feeding time, and also became much more interactive (begging for food, following me around) and much less jumpy.










..also try other sorts of food..beef heart for one is very inexpensive and has alot more nutriention to offer then feeders ..chop up a few piece,thaw them them out..and your ready to feed..


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

:laugh: lol fat Ps whod hav thought it!!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

thats a sh*t load of food...just breed some guppies


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

try feeding them feed heart its cheap


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

piranhas can feed on wide particular varieties of food as discussed in our pinned topic of this section; Piranha Diet/Health by B.Scott. These fish eats like there's no more tomorrow to come, that if you spoil them like that, it leads to what the other members said, a fat and sluggish fish. Where they can be prone to disease and sickness. Now for your concern on feeding expenses, seek out that's nutritious and works good for the budget. There are krill, shrimps, bloodworms, protein pellets and occassional beefheart. And make a gap on your everyday feeding. In the wild, they dont really eat everyday. Nothing will happen to your P's if it doesnt feed in only a day or two.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

That is way overfeeding they will eat and eat and eat cause in the wild opertunities to eat happen like 1 time in a matter of 4 days so piranha's naturally will eat whenever the opurtunite arises and when they get used to being fed like you do they quit searching for food and just sit there until you feed them then they'll eat then go be lazy again!!


----------

